# How to create digital virtual rhinestone sample



## Lslater1956 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am using DAS system with corel X5
Trying to create high quality digital sample of patern to place on website
I have placed on shirt and taken photo, imported into corel and tried to take out background, real pain to isolate just the rhinestone, have to have perfect lighting and contrasting color shirts, just takes to long and end results aren't something I would use
Yes I know I can place the image of shirt on web but doing a virtual sample of just rhinestone patern would work better
I just sent a request to DAS to see if they can help
Anyone have a trick to this
We use premade patterns too and I will see if any of the venders will let me use theirs but we usually add to theirs and we do Multi decoration
I am trying to give my web customers the option to design their own by combining patterns


----------



## blzpowr (Apr 16, 2011)

Excellent question! I too would like to learn a clean way to do this. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you thinking of something like this?

I create my design in CorelDRAW and then export a hi-res PNG with a transparent background... 

The apply PNG over my shirt graphic of choice in this case a Sweatshirt and save as a JPG for the website or proof o the customer...

Kevin


----------



## Lslater1956 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks great but ow I'd you do it can you refer me to a outnumber video or a section in the Corel Draw manual
How do you get realistic looking rhinestones
It would really help me out to learn how to do this
Thanks Robert


----------



## Lslater1956 (Jan 23, 2013)

Went to the easy stone website
I need to learn how to do the pets. That is so cool
Kevin can I call you during the week
My em is [email protected]


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

In the first example you can see I used a little Photoshop/Corel PhotoPaint Magic and made it look as if her hair is on top of the rhinestone transfer with a simple layer mask....

But I think it gives a nice fairly realistic look...

Now that I have this "template".... Any design I replace the "template" design with will have that same "cut out" effect...

I used Photoshop but you could do the same thing with Photoshop Elements or even Corel Photo Paint which comes with CorelDRAW...

Feel free to give me a call or drop me an email and I can share some more specifics with you...


Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

After reading your post again you don't want the design on the shirt at all... You want just the design... LOL

Something like the attached?... 


Kevin


----------



## Mel Squared (May 7, 2013)

katruax said:


> After reading your post again you don't want the design on the shirt at all... You want just the design... LOL
> 
> Something like the attached?...
> 
> ...


Can I do something like this with Adobe CS2 Photoshop or illustrator?


----------

